# Power Button Chip



## Danja

I'm not quite sure which forum this belong too, but...

My computer wouldn't power on, so my friend and i took a look at it. He is more compuer literate than me, and in some way he told me that the motherboard was getting power, so the problem is not it the power supply. My next stop was the (power chip?...dont know what its called, but its the chip which contains the power button) How do i tell if it is working properly? Its a Dell 24SB.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Cromewell

I assume you are asking if the power button is working properly?  Find the motherload leads that the power switch is plugged into (you can do this by asking dell, or follow the wires from the button to the board and pull the cap off and use a screwdriver to short (connect) the 2 prongs.  If the computer turns on, turn it off and plug the cap back on and test the button again, if it doesn't work your button isn't working.

This might not be what you are asking at all though...what happens when you try to power it on? Do the fans spin?


----------



## Danja

absoloutly nothing happens when i power it on. The only wire that goes from the button is an IDEeish cable thaat plugs into the front USB chip.


----------



## Cromewell

Is there an LED on the motherboard that is lit up?


----------



## Danja

yes there is


----------



## pcmagic

The lead may be faulity


----------



## Danja

pcmagic said:
			
		

> The lead may be faulity



come again?


----------



## Cromewell

Ok, check for a 2x2 plug coming from the power supply (it is a square one) if it's not attached your computer wont turn on


----------



## Danja

its plugged in correctly.


----------



## Danja

Cromewell, can you clarify what it is I am supposed to short?


----------



## Cromewell

you are looking for something like this





see the one lebelled 'power sw', thats the one youre looking for, under it will be 2 metal prongs, connect them for a couple seconds


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

yea, use a screw driver or something metal and connect the 2 pins by placin it in between them, any more details? lol. just helping


----------



## Danja

Hmmm...I put everything together, but I am getting a slight problem. Whenever I plug the computer in, no matter wether I push the power button or not, it turns on for about half a second, and then turns itself off without doing anything. Does anyone know why this may be?


----------



## Cromewell

sounds like a missing ATX12 (2x2 plug), also make sure the PSU is set to 115 (North America) or 230 (Europe), its a little red switch on the back


----------



## Praetor

> The lead may be faulity


Then it wouldnt turn on


----------



## The Astroman

Cromewell said:
			
		

> you are looking for something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see the one lebelled 'power sw', thats the one youre looking for, under it will be 2 metal prongs, connect them for a couple seconds



It's always good to show a picture (a picture is worth a thousand words.)


----------

